# Gen Tropin aqx HGH



## FijianThunder (Jan 19, 2013)

I have 5 vials (150 iu) of gen tropin aqz somatropin. Trying to find a pen for the stuff is like trying to find hens teeth! Can I just open the cartridges and try using a 29g x 0.5" insulin needle or is this going to kill my gear or me?!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Been thinking about using AQX a couple of ppl on here rate it. Here's a link for some pens.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=autopen+24&_frs=1


----------



## FijianThunder (Jan 19, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Been thinking about using AQX a couple of ppl on here rate it. Here's a link for some pens.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=autopen+24&_frs=1


Thanks pal


----------

